# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  RoboCORE, Husarion sp. z o.o., Krakow, Poland

## Airicist

Developer - Husarion sp. z o.o.

twitter.com/RoboCOREio

"RoboCORE: the heart of your personal robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Robocore Kickstarter Video Sneak Peek

Published on Jan 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bridge building robot

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> This is an example of RoboCORE-based robot that was realized as a project during "Basics of mechatronics" course at AGH University of Science and Technology in Krakow.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Husarion CORE2 - a connected computer for robots

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> Husarion CORE2 is a computer designed for fast prototyping of robotic projects. It interfaces directly with motors, servos, encoders and sensors.
> 
> Husarion’s platform greatly simplifies robot development, making it as easy as creating a website. It provides engineers with embedded hardware, preconfigured software and easy online management.

----------


## Airicist

Telepresence Robot development kit

Published on Jun 8, 2018




> Open-source. Hackable. Internet controlled. This kit allows you to build your own Telepresence robot out-of-the-box in a matter of minutes. Just attach your tablet or smartphone and use our free app to see the real-time video from your robot. If you want, you can share it with your friends with one click.
> 
> It includes:
> 
> - CORE2 controller
> - two DC motors with encoders and wheels
> - one servo motor
> - MPU 9250 inertial sensor (accelerometer + gyro)
> - aluminium chassis with an adjustable holder for a tablet

----------

